# Failed ivf ed. does long haul flight affect the success rate?



## Hopefulmomzzz27 (Feb 25, 2017)

I'm 41 and had previous failed ivf. I travelled to Barcelona from Sydney Australia for my ivf with egg donation. Sadly, i got bfn.

Is there anyone here who travelled after ET and had successful pregancy? Any advice?

Anyone who had failed fresh cycle and successful FET?

Im devastated with the result. I thought this would be a dream come true for me after having 4 ivf failed cycles using my own eggs.

Please give me some tips to finally have a baby. Thanks.


----------



## cosmopolitan4112008 (Oct 18, 2013)

I'm sorry that you have been through all that. We fellow comrades, unfortunately, can understand how you feel.
I dont know your diagnosis, but you need to check the thyroid, clotting blood m, nk cells. This is in short, but really mandatory. Also, if you have issues with tubes or if you suffer from polycystic ovaries, endometriosis, etc.


----------



## Teeinparis (Sep 15, 2013)

As already stated have you ruled out immune?  I do know I looked into treatment at Genea at our consultant said she wanted me to wait until after the tww, fly business so I can walk around and ideally not go home until 12 weeks or minimum after the 6 plus 3 scan to rule out ectopic!  Saying that I know women who have travelled and my consultant at the Lister laughed


----------



## Stacey10 (Jun 7, 2013)

I travelled to the Czech Republic from Australia and it diet affect anything for me, both time I went I was very lucky to get a positive, I didn't fly straight back though, both times I had transfer early in the wk then flew to uk for a couple of days then back home. I would rule out basic immunes and clotting factors, there is a great dr in Sydney who specialises in immune issues, Dr Matthias, Sydney reproductive immunology, Bankstown.


----------



## kittykatkins (Jul 27, 2016)

Sorry to hear your treatment didn't work, flying certainly won't have affected the outcome. Lots of ladies go abroad for treatment. I flew shorthaul the day of my transfer and did 2 long haul flights later that week, I've been lucky enough to get bfp.


----------



## Hopefulmomzzz27 (Feb 25, 2017)

Thank you ladies for your response. 

I was tested for antiphospholipid test and anti coagulant and both negative. 

I'm trying to remain hopeful and positive inspite of number  of failed ivf treatments. We decided to go to Spain for egg donation due to my age, but sadly, it's BFN.  

I find it strange as I always fell pregnant in my previous cycles using my own eggs but sadly ended in miscarriage. But this time using a younger egg donor, it's bfn.


----------

